# Spent pucks, what to do with them?



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

One of the things that surprised me when I caught this disease (espresso coffee) was the rate at which spent pucks accumulate. Initially I chucked them in the general rubbish. Very soon afterwards I started distributing them on the flowerbeds. Rumour has it slugs are not keen, although our hostas might disagree. It does seem to make good fertiliser though. What does everybody else do?


----------



## thefancycoffeevan (Jul 29, 2017)

My garden is covered in coffee!!



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/544513411175996190/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/134826582573945717/

How about seeing if a local gardening project would like them?

☺


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

In the veggie waste bin then into the compost heap. I have also found surrounding the hostas with grounds does not work. It does not dissuade the local cats from crapping all over our garden either, another myth:rolleyes:


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

I have told my wife that I only got into real coffee for her sake, so that she can have good stuff to put on her plants. The things I do for love eh?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I may be deluding myself but it seems to work on some of the hostas, just not all. OTOH it does seem to work well as a general mulch.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I make a face scrub using them


----------



## Slouch (Apr 9, 2016)

I use them as deodorizer (toilet, car, freezer, etc.)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Slouch said:


> I use them as deodorizer (toilet, car, freezer, etc.)


What does that involve? Do you mix them with something?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rob666 said:


> I may be deluding myself but it seems to work on some of the hostas, just not all. OTOH it does seem to work well as a general mulch.


It depends on your aim. If you hit the slug on the head . . .


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> It does not dissuade the local cats from crapping all over our garden either, another myth:rolleyes:


If anyone knows of an effective way to stop this other than shooting the little b*stards (which would be cruel... but effective!), please let me know!









+1 for mulching.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine go straight from the portafilter into the bin.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

They seem to work on slugs and pumpkins I have found....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine go to the bin.


----------



## marchaos (Jul 19, 2017)

They're quite acidic so great for roses, rhododendrons and azaleas. I crush them up and sprinkle them around the bases.


----------



## Slouch (Apr 9, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> What does that involve? Do you mix them with something?


Nothing really. Coffee by itself is good enough. Some people I think mix some vanilla for fragrance. I just use coffee beans/grounds to remove odor.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Flowerbed for me. Makes the garden smell a bit funny sometimes. I'm not sure of any real benefits - there are loads of snails lurking around still so they're not bothered, OTOH the plant that gets the most coverage of coffee seems to be growing like Billy-o so maybe?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Do the snails move a lot quicker though?

Mine go in the compost with the odd one crumbled up to feed the 2 Aribica pot plants have growing in the kitchen (over a year old and not killed them yet each pot has at least 6 plants in, never going to get any fruit but they growing nicely)

John


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

They should be returned to nature if at all possible. It is organic matter after all - why send it to landfill if there's an alternative?

That said I was in a garden centre yesterday and came across "Coffee Logs". Rather than being the result of a trip to the loo after too many pre-9am espressos, they're a "carbon neutral" fuel to go in log burners. Doubt spent pucks could be used that way, but there's potential...


----------



## BrewDog72 (Oct 17, 2016)

lake_m said:


> If anyone knows of an effective way to stop this other than shooting the little b*stards (which would be cruel... but effective!), please let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently a liberal application of chilli powder on flower beds works wonders.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Please don't throw them in the bin! Even a window box would benefit.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

lake_m said:


> If anyone knows of an effective way to stop this other than shooting the little b*stards (which would be cruel... but effective!), please let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 3 dogs no neighbours cats sh!t in my garden HTH

I also have cats myself..... I think they sh!t in an adjacent tree belt (except if they get shut in a bedroom when the bottom of wardrobes seems favourite)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Mine go on one of my chilli plants.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Mine go on one of my chilli plants.


hmm chile.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

At Google they've made a - wait for it - coffee table out of used coffee pucks







I'd imagine some kind of glue + loads of pressure. Looks cool - all brown and you can see the texture through the lacquer


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's a kind of composite board, the furniture looks much like plywood in a way.

Starbucks in Bangkok uses furniture made from grounds too.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Makes sense! A bit like fibreboard. Various densities depending on how fine the grind is and pressure etc. I guess they must treat it in some way to stop the mould.


----------

